
Google's Android Is Already Delayed - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/04/googles-android-is-already-delayed/
======
davidw
As has been pointed out in the comments, he got his facts wrong.

~~~
jsjenkins168
The only thing (as far as I can tell) that was delayed is the deadline for the
Developer's Challenge. And that is because a major SDK update is coming very
soon and they want to give developers more time to utilize it.

~~~
davidw
Precisely. They felt that it would be unfair, with a week or two left, to say
"oh, and by the way, here's a major update".

~~~
xirium
It may be unfair to change the platform just before the deadline. Likewise, it
is unfair to change the deadline. It looks unco-ordinated and it could run
afoul of some contest laws. It would have been best provide a stable platform
during the competition then release updates afterwards.

~~~
icky
> it could run afoul of some contest laws.

Is this legally a "contest"?

Seems more like a game of skill to me. :-)

